# EXETER, England



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*EXETER, Devon​*
On Monday I visited the city of Exeter in Devon with my grandfather. Having heard what a lovely place it was, we both thought it may be worth a visit. We unfortunately weren't blessed with the most beautiful weather like what had been enjoyed over the weekend but it was dry nonetheless and we both found Exeter a lovely place.

Exeter is the largest settlement in Devon, about 37 miles northeast of Plymouth and 75 miles souwest of Bristol. The city has been in it's place since the Roman times as this was when the city walls were built and the population is about 120,000 and growing fast.








Blue - Part I : The Quay
Green - Part II : The High Street and Shopping
Orange - Part III : The Cathedral and Old City

*PART I : THE QUAY*
































































































































































































































The next batch coming soon.


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Lovely city, a little pity you couldn´t get a sunny day, but still it´s a nice place.

Thanks.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*PART II - THE HIGH STREET AND SHOPPING*​
Exeter is full of modern and old shops of all shapes and sizes situated in many different buildings tyles. Between them all are hundreds of little narrow streets that could lead to about anywhere. As well as the older look to the city with buildings dating back to the Tudors, modern shops and stores have been built to one side of the shopping area. The Southernhayes Area (Pictures 5-7) is a recent development and the only area of land in the city not owned by the Exeter City Council.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Now I introduce you to Parliament Street which is the not only the narrowest street in Exeter but also in the UK and the whole world measuring a width of 1220mm. One could mistake it for just a gap between two buildings but it acts as a thoroughfare from the High Street through to the Guildhall Shopping Centre.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

> Yesterday 11:18 PM by *madridhere*
> Lovely city, a little pity you couldn´t get a sunny day, but still it´s a nice place.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi there, thanks for the comment mate. It sure is lovely city, a nice surprise when we arrived there but as you say the weather could have been better. Well, it could have been clear skies and sunshine to the east or hail, thunder and lightning to the west. We could have considered ourselves lucky.


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

Very Nice pics, it's somewhat saddening though that Exeter looked even better once, a very extensive georgian townscape too (well, at _one point_), shame it got battered in the blitz and further buggered by post war planners! still it's retained it's niceness of what's left :yes: wouldnt mind living there for a bit.


----------



## Bogdan Alexandru (Mar 27, 2008)

what a lovely looking town, dreamy place! the narrow back alleys and the brick facade buildings are so interesting and picturesque, maybe if you get some aerials of this town you will post them to, I'm sure it's even a greater delight!


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Dec 19, 2007)

European towns are amazing...Exeter is one of them! I usually hate shopping, but I think I'd enjoy it in Exeter.


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

Very lovely! Looks very busy and active.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Exeter sure has changed a long since I was last there in 1999! All I remember from Exeter is a heck of a lot of concrete in the city centre, but they appear to have done a good job on it over recent years. Great shots!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

> Yesterday 09:58 PM by *Helium*
> Very Nice pics, it's somewhat saddening though that Exeter looked even better once, a very extensive georgian townscape too (well, at one point), shame it got battered in the blitz and further buggered by post war planners! still it's retained it's niceness of what's left wouldnt mind living there for a bit.


I know what you mean. Though it's sort of nice to see new buildings going up with modern shops and boutiques then as if one is in a totally different place, you walk into a Georgian street. Apart from the city centre itself, it really is quite peaceful.



> Yesterday 10:06 PM by Bogdan *Alexandru*
> What a lovely looking town, dreamy place! The narrow back alleys and the brick facade buildings are so interesting and picturesque, maybe if you get some aerials of this town you will post them to, I'm sure it's even a greater delight!


Hi there, I totally agree. A wonderful city it is and the narrow alleys and streets are great fun to walk around. I will try and find some decent aerial shots and perhaps post them at the end.



> Today 12:02 AM by *Angry_Chair*
> European towns are amazing...Exeter is one of them! I usually hate shopping, but I think I'd enjoy it in Exeter.


Thanks. There are plenty of shops to choose from and nice new shopping developement!



> Today 04:29 AM by *MNiemann *
> Very lovely! Looks very busy and active.


It was surprisingly busy and full of students like myself but even younger ones that SHOULD be at school for another two weeks at least.



> Today 02:19 PM by *Svartmetall *
> Exeter sure has changed a long since I was last there in 1999! All I remember from Exeter is a heck of a lot of concrete in the city centre, but they appear to have done a good job on it over recent years. Great shots!


I can't say myself but apparently the new development was once an abandoned factory of some sort which would have probably looked rather out of place within the ancient city centre. I was pleasantly surprised by the city myself.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

I was there ! I was there ! in 2001  

Stayed for 1 month right in front of St David station, visited Sainsbury, Argos, and Woolworth in Exeter High Street every day ! Really Miss it !


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

Bristol Mike said:


> The Southernhayes Area (Pictures 5-7) is a recent development and the only area of land in the city not owned by the Exeter City Council.


Everything else is owned by the City Council ?? :uh: 

Was Exeter on the other side of the iron curtain before 1989 ? :nuts:

Very nice pictures of Exetergrad by the way


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

> June 27th, 2008 12:51 AM by *Skyprince*
> I was there ! I was there ! in 2001
> 
> Stayed for 1 month right in front of St David station, visited Sainsbury, Argos, and Woolworth in Exeter High Street every day ! Really Miss it !


Hi there, you're lucky! Exeter is a wonderful, lively but not noisy if that makes sense. Lovely buildings. Just a really nice atmosphere. Unfortunately I didn't get to see the St. Davids' Station so I don't know if it's anything to write home about.



> Today 11:53 AM by *urbane*
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Bristol Mike
> The Southernhayes Area (Pictures 5-7) is a recent development and the only area of land in the city not owned by the Exeter City Council.
> ...


Hi. The rest of the city is yes. On the way back we visited some relatives of ours who said there was a cafuffle there once with a load of tourists taking pictures (rather like myself) and they were stopped by some sort of guard and asked to either leave or stop taking photographs because the area was supposedly privately owned. Sounds like a pile of pants to me but there we go.

Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*PART III - THE CATHEDRAL AND OLD CITY*



































This was almost my favourite part of the city. It heralds some very elegant typical heritage buildings of the era that Exeter grew up in. The cobbled streets and old lamp posts have been preserved nicely making for almost a trip back in time!

The Cathedral itself is wonderful. Unfortunately there was a fee of £5 to get in and see inside and we found that a bit off so we gave that one a miss but in some ways it was more magnificent from the outside.

Near Southernhay Gardens, the Cathedral of St. Peter stands with its two notable towers dating back to the Norman period and fourteenth century front facade.. The building was first erected in 1050, later rebuilt by the Normans between 1107 and 1137 and 1260 all of it was demolished save for the two remaining Norman towers. As a result, the Cathedral has since been rebuilt. The city walls however have been here since the Roman times and consequently stand as some of the oldest features in Exeter.











































































































































































































































































































































































































Well that concludes my Exeter set, I hope you enjoyed the pictures as much as I did taking them. I will try to find some decent aerial photos of the city and perhaps some inside piccies of the Cathedral!


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

very nice pictures and a beautiful city.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Thank you very much Patachou, glad you like the pictures.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Excellent update, Mike! Thank you for sharing. 

The cathedral is particularly impressive I have to say. Puts our poor sorry offering here in Auckland to shame (but that's to be expected I guess).


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

> Today 07:05 AM by *Patachou *
> very nice pictures and a beautiful city.


Thank you very much Patachou, glad you like the pictures. 



> Today 03:20 PM by *Svartmetall*
> Excellent update, Mike! Thank you for sharing.
> 
> The cathedral is particularly impressive I have to say. Puts our poor sorry offering here in Auckland to shame (but that's to be expected I guess).


No problems. I was struck by the cathedral with all the flying buttresses - it really is a sight to see when in that part of the world. I have to say though that Auckland has it's own rewards like the cleanliness and the attractive modern architecture. Very different. :lol:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

- delete -


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

On Thursday I returned to Exeter on work matters but an hour in the afternoon allowed me to have a walk around some already-seen areas of the centre and other unvisited areas, in particular the grounds around the Castle and the inner city area near Exeter Central and the University. I hope you enjoy these pictures, unfortunately it was cloudy once again and rather windy but at least it didn't rain!


----------



## dnobsemajdnob (Jan 29, 2009)

STUNNING!!!


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

Exeter is a wonderful little city. It's extremely walkable and, despite recent growth, it seems to have sustained a perfect mix of natural landscape and culture.


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

Beautiful pictures, what a lovely town.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

I've never been to Exeter but I thought it's one complete city. It has a castle, a gothic cathedral, a lively shopping areas, dignified houses, nice architecture and nice location.
If I have the chance, I would love to be there to discover those historic buildings and walk its cobble-stoned pavements and alleys, shop and taste the local cuisine.
The city is so relaxed and inviting.

thank Mike for the tour.

MyThread:Vancouver & Burbs


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

lovely...lovely English college town...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos of Exeter  well done :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

dnobsemajdnob said:


> STUNNING!!!


Thanks! 



Major Deegan said:


> Exeter is a wonderful little city. It's extremely walkable and, despite recent growth, it seems to have sustained a perfect mix of natural landscape and culture.


Indeed it is yes. It was very unexpected when I visited but there are plenty of pedestrianised open spaces and original narrow streets to explore, not to mention the hilly stepways down to the Quay. The new Princesshay shopping development seems to blend with the surrounding aged structures fantastically.



Patachou said:


> Beautiful pictures, what a lovely town.


Thanks .



capricorn2000 said:


> I've never been to Exeter but I thought it's one complete city. It has a castle, a gothic cathedral, a lively shopping areas, dignified houses, nice architecture and nice location.
> If I have the chance, I would love to be there to discover those historic buildings and walk its cobble-stoned pavements and alleys, shop and taste the local cuisine.
> The city is so relaxed and inviting.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate! Yes it was certainly a pleasant surprise to what I had visions of before I first visited. It's a wonderful atmosphere walking around, even more so on a calm summer day rather than the blustery autumnal day I was there on the second time around.

Thanks for the link .



durio uno said:


> lovely...lovely English college town...





christos-greece said:


> Awesome, very nice photos of Exeter  well done :cheers:


Thanks guys, glad you like.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Seems like a very nice, cozy city. The only bad thing is the weather...


----------



## salgovernale (Mar 8, 2010)

Nightsky said:


> Seems like a very nice, cozy city. The only bad thing is the weather...


not everywhere can be a tropical paradise like malmo.


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Exeter looks very pleasant and interesting. They even seem to have done a reasonable job of rebuilding the areas destroyed in the 1942 Baedeker Raids.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Nightsky said:


> Seems like a very nice, cozy city. The only bad thing is the weather...


I would agree, the weather wasn't brilliant that day - cold, cloudy and windy but I suppose typical of mid-November. Glad you like the city though. 



salgovernale said:


> not everywhere can be a tropical paradise like malmo.


hno: I'm afraid not. We don't get as much snow either. 



geoff189d said:


> Exeter looks very pleasant and interesting. They even seem to have done a reasonable job of rebuilding the areas destroyed in the 1942 Baedeker Raids.


Yes you can see the sudden change in architecture and date of building along the High Street in particular. Also, the street gets considerably wider here.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

great photos of a great city!


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

great tour - have they replaced the postwar concrete?


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Looks like a very nice city. Very clean and nice modern and old architecture. Nice pictures!


----------



## eastadl (May 28, 2007)

Exeter looks very cute and cuddly. Nice shots. Do they have many Devonshire tea houses in Exeter. Also, what types of jobs do they mainly have in Devon and Cornwall


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

What a pity. Photobucket yet again ruins a good photo thread. None of the pics on this page came up.

Otherwise I enjoyed the photos from the other page  Thanks :cheers:


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Your photo's are great, they bring back a few memories of when i lived in Exeter. The only thing missing are images from inside the Cathedral. The exterior is interesting but the interior is magnificent!!! Truely one of the finest interiors of any building anywhere in the world. 

The rest of the city is average imo, they did a horrific job of rebuilding it after WW2 and the recent rebuilding of half the city centre is just as bad and uninspiring. Such a shame they didn't reconstruct it as it was in 1939


----------

